Build and Calibration of an Isothermal Heat Conduction Calorimeter - ahefnawi
======
ahefnawi
This is my build log of a custom-built Isothermal Heat Conduction Calorimeter,
hope you benefit from it =)

[https://hefnawi.me/posts/custom-built-isothermal-
calorimeter...](https://hefnawi.me/posts/custom-built-isothermal-calorimeter/)

